# Need some help with the shanty shed



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

This shed was on the property when I bought it 20 years ago. It originally had sliding barn doors and some old half rotten boards for siding. At the time I was on a limited budget and just built a couple of doors, installed T-11 siding and put some storm windows in lieu of real ones. Since this is the first thing people see when they drive up I need to give it a face lift. We thought about just a tear down but I am comfortable inside despite the low roof in the back (I'm short). Any suggestions on how to dramatically replace the curb appeal (still within confines of "hobby budget"). I thinking an overhang the length of the shop would help.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My first shop had a sloping roof. I added a front sloping roof that compilmented the existing roof line. It added a 4' "porch roof" look to the building. It also protected the front doors and windows.
Bill


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey if you like what youve got and it works dont destroy it. The first thing that comes to mind is a full length covered porch with wood deck or concrete. Youll have to excavate a bit it appears. that will allow you to roll equipment out and work there also. Cost is minumal and not too labor intensive. And could be enclosed later. JB


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey

A little late on this post but I think adding an overhand to the roof on the sides and back would help along with the suggestions about a similar roof off the front to create a porch. Good place to sit and enjoy the iced tea after time in the shop. Good luck.

I have never liked the design of a simple slanted roof. To me, it lacks balance. But, I know they are popular and easy to build.

Another thought - I would remove the transom windows above the doors. Consider adding skylights for more ambient light. Then extend the roof off the front.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Is the building sinking/sagging on the right side? It looks like it might have been underframed - looks like the doors don't close properly, sagging door frame. If everything actually is stable extending the overhangs and adding some gutters will help a lot.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you want a literal face lift, build a false front like buildings in old westerns.


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

I had thought about the old west look also but it may be over the top. I think the overhang will help a lot. The left corner is a bit out of square and not sure how to deal with that when I put on the new siding - I'm thing of Hardi-plank cedar shake for that. The door is sagging because there is a bit of rot in the framing which won't keep the door upright - that will also be fixed at the same time. I do have someone coming to help me put the new tin on the roof and will do the overhangs at the same time. I had also thought of putting a gutter across the back and running the water into a barrel for my wife's back yard garden. Also I'll be losing the windows over the door which only allow morning light anyway and I never get out there until afternoons.

Thanks all for the input. I'll post some progress photos when the project starts.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I resided the back (North) side of my house with Hardiplank because of it never really dries out. It's the way to go in my mind. My house is 1840s and not square but stable. I wanted it to look like my house was sided and THEN it sagged. I also wanted full courses from the bottom of the window sill to the top of it's dripedge. I made a story pole for each area, trying to keep the exposures around 5 inches as recommended by the manufacturer . Some courses are 4 and 3/4, some 5, some 5 and change. The eye can't see the difference but the overall effect works. But I would think you could run a string across that roof and frame up the one side as required. It would just be some wedge shaped roof joists. Since the whole building is getting a new roof and skin I think you could pull it off easily.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

New front - brick, siding, stone. New siding on the sides


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a thought. If you have room in front, build a porch like room out front. Move your doors 5-6 ft outward. Low slope roof to the sides.
Here is quick sketch !


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

I hadn't thought of bumping out the middle but had thought about bumping out both sides and having covered doors in between. I just came in from a torrential down pour and that idea seems like a good one today. *Thanks for the retouch* - a picture says a thousand words. I'd almost like brick up a few course before doing siding. During the rain I called the carpenter and he is stopping by this weekend for a beer and maybe to talk about the job.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Something to consider - in my neck of the woods if you change the footprint of a building you need to involve the building inspector and codes. Just a thought. If the room isn't in the front, you could also bump out a small area in the back to get dust collection or the compressor out of your way. You could probably also do that on the sly, if you are on good terms with the neighbors.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Been wanting to try adding a photo to an object in Sketchup and here was my chance.

How about something like this?


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

Bill, Looks like it could work. I downloaded sketch up but haven't had a chance to get into it yet. This may be the chance to learn something new.


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

dhazelton - you are correct about the inspections. The old part of the building would probably be condemned but I could get away with adding a little something on the back for compressor and dust collection. There goes the extra space I was getting excited about! I was wondering about using the PVC board for the trim. Anyone here ever use that?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The PVC is great. I actually used a PVC molding around windows on the interior because I liked the profile. If you use it outdoors and want to change it's color, scuff it up really well before you paint.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Whatever you do you could add some more room if you can afford it. You could do it with a sloped roof and door on the side with windows on the front.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

I finally have an update to the shanty shed. New roof, new overhang, new windows, new siding - lots of chasing rot! But it sure does look better. Updating interior nowl There is a corner out of plumb that the carpenter said would be much too expensive to fix. You can see the round trellis I am planning on growing vines on. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice job…it looks much better now. I like the roof overhang.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, big improvement.

Much better.

Lee


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Big improvement. Thanks for the update.


----------

